# 3 wheeler aint getting no fire



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

I got a 1981 model honda 185 3 wheeler that aint getting any spark. Something made a popping sound from right side of motor like something broke or snapped off and it aint ran since. You can hold the spark plug and pull on the pull cord and nothing no fire. Parts man at honda thinks it sheared the fly wheel key. Any body else ever came across this problem ??


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

There is also a small pickup coil in there that will come loose. You will not get fire if it does. Had this happen a couple of times on my old 200X... man I miss that hing sometimes


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Wish i could get this thing back running kids are tearing every thing else up


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

3 wheelers are beast if u have a good back lol cant killem:rocketwhore:


----------



## louizianaoutlaw (Dec 22, 2009)

*threee wheeler*

it prob the coil. my 110atc was doing the same thing.


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

I agree with the honda shop they can and will shear the woodruff key sometimes. Most of the time a no fire issue on an older honda atc will be the stator or the cdi box. On a side note I have three of these old beasts,I'm thinking on making a gator type vehicle out of them.


----------

